# Lump on back



## Joey123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi all

Hoping for some advice regarding our tiel Joey. A few things but the main one is lump that has recently appeared on the base of his back. It might have gotten bigger recently as the feathers seem to stick up more;


























Not sure that there is anything we can do? I thought it was a feather he had half pulled out at some point and got stuck - he can't reach where it is he falls just short of it so thought that might have been the cause but I'm not sure.

He's old too. My fiance has had him since he was 6 and we calculate Joey is about 23. And cranky. And not tame one bit lol so not sure how he would be able to go to a vet as you can't handle him? Any help with what this could be would be great!


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Take him
To the vet. That is a MAJOR health issue, ESPECIALLY in such a senior bird. A qualified AVIAN VET will be able to handle even the most wild bird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey123 (Jan 1, 2017)

SilverSage said:


> Take him
> To the vet. That is a MAJOR health issue, ESPECIALLY in such a senior bird. A qualified AVIAN VET will be able to handle even the most wild bird.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh no not liking the sound of that  i didn't think it looked good when i took the photo but its the first time we've actually been able to see it!

Any idea what it is? Will the vet be able to do anything except put him down?


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes the vet should be able to help but in the mean time besides whatever is causing the issue to begin with; that open sore is a wide open door for all sorts of nasty bacteria and other threats. That bird needs to see a vet immediately. And I cannot stress this enough; it needs to be a QUALIFIED AVIAN VET, not just a vet who "sees birds"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey123 (Jan 1, 2017)

SilverSage said:


> Yes the vet should be able to help but in the mean time besides whatever is causing the issue to begin with; that open sore is a wide open door for all sorts of nasty bacteria and other threats. That bird needs to see a vet immediately. And I cannot stress this enough; it needs to be a QUALIFIED AVIAN VET, not just a vet who "sees birds"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thank you for the help we will get him booked in asap! Is there a website which shows the nearest qualified vet? I've had a look online but I couldn't find what i was looking for


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I suggest calling around to your local vets and asking about their avian qualifications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely call to all local vets, avian or not, and see if they are willing to see him. Your best bet would be a small animal vet. It looks like an abscess. Tiels have an oil gland right around that area that they will use for their feathers and if that got clogged and infected, that's what you're looking at. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh no, poor boy  definitely get him some vet care at once... I'm sending love to your poor sweet 'tiel and hope he is able to recover.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Definitely call to all local vets, avian or not, and see if they are willing to see him. Your best bet would be a small animal vet. It looks like an abscess. Tiels have an oil gland right around that area that they will use for their feathers and if that got clogged and infected, that's what you're looking at. Please keep us posted!!


I too think it looks like either an impacted preen gland or a tumour on the preen gland... please let us know what the vet thinks!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Definitely call to all local vets, avian or not, and see if they are willing to see him. Your best bet would be a small animal vet. It looks like an abscess. Tiels have an oil gland right around that area that they will use for their feathers and if that got clogged and infected, that's what you're looking at. Please keep us posted!!


I too think it looks like either an impacted preen gland or a tumour on the preen gland... please let us know what the vet thinks!

Posts twice by mistake, can a mod please delete this as I cannot see a way to myself.


----------



## Joey123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks all, we have him booked in on saturday as this is the earliest we can get there! Will keep you updated. Only saving grace is it doesn't seem to be bothering him, he doesn't try to get to it or seem less like himself, he's currently scoffing some millet quite happily so at least it's not impacting him too much - that we can tell! Hopefully if the vet can do anything it will help take anything he is feeling from this away!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good luck!! One thing I do recommend before getting to the vet is to apply for care credit online. It's a medical credit card that vets, eye doctors, and dentists all accept. It will definitely help if there is an expensive procedure the Dr recommends. I always keep my card handy for any animal related emergencies.


----------



## Joey123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Joey is home, and looking at us with great disdain! The vet managed to get hold of him in a towel - queue lots of screaming from Joey. Had a good look while an assistant held him. The lump was some type of clump of feathers and scab and crust which came away when she was looking, she said it could either be caused by a tumour or a feather cyst that have been growing a while but can't really tell. She cleaned the wound up - he has quite a big open fleshy wound on his back now where the lump was but he seems to have recovered from the vet quite well and is back to his normal self at the moment. 

She gave us some antibiotics, pain relief and some vitamins as he possibly has a vitamin a deficiency - doesn't like any fruit of veg!

We are now working at getting them into him! He wont go near the syringe at all, so now trying to put it on some food to eat it, but have yet to find something he will eat with it on lol

Going back in 2 weeks time to check how it heals up which will be the key!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update. It looks like he will be fine, which is great news! :thumbu:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You might have to towel him to dose him. Did she show you how to give him the meds? I'm so glad they were able to see him and get a good look at it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's great, I'm wishing Joey a speedy recovery.


----------



## Joey123 (Jan 1, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> You might have to towel him to dose him. Did she show you how to give him the meds? I'm so glad they were able to see him and get a good look at it.


She didn't show us but the amount of stress he was in after he was finally back in his cage i'm not sure it's worth doing it to dose him. She said most birds bite on the syringe but Joey just runs away lol

But after trying to put the drugs on all his favorite foods and him not touching any we have found he eats it on the last thing we had to try - millet! So thankfully we can get some drugs into him at least!

Thanks for all your help you guys! :cinnamon pearl:


----------

